# My echo dot is uncooperative



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

The dot only wants to play the music from the previously requested session.  Whatever I request, she ignores and says here is music from your last listening.  I am becoming very aggravated with it.  If I go to the music on the Alexa app and click on what I want, it plays fine.  But, I would like to be able to access it verbally.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you tried unplugging / plugging?  That sometimes cures whatever ills.


----------

